# BSN Cellmass & NO Explode Sale



## quark (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey Mass Nutrition is having that sale again for 48 hours. Cellmass & NO Explode for $25.95 each. Not a bad price if you use the stuff...


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't see it for that price...


----------



## quark (Aug 22, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I don't see it for that price...


 Sorry, I got the email from them this morning. When you click on the URL from that they must send your comp a tracking cookie. Try THIS ONE. If this doesn't work for you PM me with your email addy and I'll forward the flyer to ya.


----------



## prcX (Aug 22, 2007)

Unless MassNutrition has changed management recently I would be very careful about ordering from them. The first time I ordered products from them it didn't ship out for almost a week. The second and last time I ordered from them my stuff never shipped out. I sent over 5 emails to them about it eventually getting very angry. Their responses were sarcastic and rude. I also called every number on their website multiple times daily for almost 2 weeks and never got an answer. I demanded my money back and I didn't get it back until after I contacted the Better Business Bureau. I will never order from them again.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

prcX said:


> Unless MassNutrition has changed management recently I would be very careful about ordering from them. The first time I ordered products from them it didn't ship out for almost a week. The second and last time I ordered from them my stuff never shipped out. I sent over 5 emails to them about it eventually getting very angry. Their responses were sarcastic and rude. I also called every number on their website multiple times daily for almost 2 weeks and never got an answer. I demanded my money back and I didn't get it back until after I contacted the Better Business Bureau. I will never order from them again.



Well there goes that idea.

What is with these stupid fucking companies?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 22, 2007)

so find one thats good, and stick with them.  i havent ordered from taylors yet, but thats where my order is going on saturday.  i have asked them several questions and they have been very helpful, and prompt at answering my questions


----------



## prcX (Aug 22, 2007)

I've been using dpsnutrition and have been very pleased. Resonable prices and it usually ships the same day.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Aug 22, 2007)

PreMier said:


> so find one thats good, and stick with them.  i havent ordered from taylors yet, but thats where my order is going on saturday.  i have asked them several questions and they have been very helpful, and prompt at answering my questions



Thanks for the props bro!!!


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Aug 22, 2007)

prcX said:


> Unless MassNutrition has changed management recently I would be very careful about ordering from them. The first time I ordered products from them it didn't ship out for almost a week. The second and last time I ordered from them my stuff never shipped out. I sent over 5 emails to them about it eventually getting very angry. Their responses were sarcastic and rude. I also called every number on their website multiple times daily for almost 2 weeks and never got an answer. I demanded my money back and I didn't get it back until after I contacted the Better Business Bureau. I will never order from them again.



I can attest to this. They sent me an email for the gaspari novedex. When I place orders they are very large in quantity. They called me and left a message saying they wouldn't fulfill my order but wouldn't give a reason. Plus you should always be careful about giving certain people in certain places your credit card number.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 22, 2007)

PreMier said:


> so find one thats good, and stick with them.  i havent ordered from taylors yet, but thats where my order is going on saturday.  i have asked them several questions and they have been very helpful, and prompt at answering my questions




I've ordered from them several times, and have always got great service.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 23, 2007)

Yea, Taylors is probably where I'll buy from next.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Aug 23, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I've ordered from them several times, and have always got great service.



The bad service doesn't always happen. Most complaints I hear of is that you can't get any type of customer service via email or phone if you need it. Also some orders have taken up to two weeks to get the delivered.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 23, 2007)

TaylorsNutrition said:


> The bad service doesn't always happen. Most complaints I hear of is that you can't get any type of customer service via email or phone if you need it. Also some orders have taken up to two weeks to get the delivered.



I've had no problems. I usually expect my order to take about a week, at least, so if I think I'm going to need something I try to order it 2-3 weeks in advance. I think all orders I have placed have gotten to me in 4-5 days.


----------



## dfauteux (Aug 23, 2007)

I have been ordering from buildingbrawn.com and have yet to find a better online supplement place.  Massnutrition may have better prices on a few things, but they wont even deal with Canadian credit cards, atleast that is the excuse they gave me.


----------



## quark (Aug 25, 2007)

TaylorsNutrition said:


> The bad service doesn't always happen. Most complaints I hear of is that you can't get any type of customer service via email or phone if you need it. Also some orders have taken up to two weeks to get the delivered.



 Hey guys, would have liked to respond sooner but I got stuck in the hospital with a nasty infection the last three days! I have ordered from Massnutrition several times with no _real_ complaints. I always received my orders but it usually has taken a week to ten days to get it. I haven't had to deal with customer service though...
 As far as Taylor's I recently placed my first order and holy crap I got it it two days! Now that's a good turn around!


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Aug 25, 2007)

jchappj said:


> Hey guys, would have liked to respond sooner but I got stuck in the hospital with a nasty infection the last three days! I have ordered from Massnutrition several times with no _real_ complaints. I always received my orders but it usually has taken a week to ten days to get it. I haven't had to deal with customer service though...
> As far as Taylor's I recently placed my first order and holy crap I got it it two days! Now that's a good turn around!




We aim to please brother!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2007)

jchappj said:


> As far as Taylor's I recently placed my first order and holy crap I got it it two days! Now that's a good turn around!



that is great, but you have to remember that location and shipping method are a big variable here, i.e. if you order from a company that is based in CA and you're in NY and you use UPS ground shipping chances are it will take 5-6 business days to arrive.


----------



## quark (Aug 25, 2007)

Prince said:


> that is great, but you have to remember that location and shipping method are a big variable here, i.e. if you order from a company that is based in CA and you're in NY and you use UPS ground shipping chances are it will take 5-6 business days to arrive.



 Yes, that's true. I am in NY and I assume Taylor's would ship from NC. Still not bad! That's also why I didn't have a problem with MassNutrition taking a week to ten days, since they're shiiping from Miami. Didn't think to mention my last order from IronMagLabs, also a very quick turnaround.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2007)

jchappj said:


> Didn't think to mention my last order from IronMagLabs, also a very quick turnaround.



 

we're in Colorado, we try and ship all orders within 24 hours, and we are now shipping USPS Priority Mail only.


----------



## 2ndpassion (Aug 28, 2007)

Thats a very good price on two very popular products


----------



## Delusional (Aug 28, 2007)

im doing this before its too lateeeee


----------



## musclemilk40 (Aug 29, 2007)

*tfsupplements*

Tfsupplements.com or supplementkingdom.com are both really quick and get orders out the same day for the most part.  What's this taylor's site? what the url?? I'll check it out.


----------



## Delusional (Aug 29, 2007)

musclemilk40 said:


> Tfsupplements.com or supplementkingdom.com are both really quick and get orders out the same day for the most part.  What's this taylor's site? what the url?? I'll check it out.



Taylorsnutrition.com - Bodybuilding Supplements | Wholesale Sports Nutrition | Vitamins | TaylorsNutrition - Home
basically, theyre the shit


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Aug 29, 2007)

Delusional said:


> Taylorsnutrition.com - Bodybuilding Supplements | Wholesale Sports Nutrition | Vitamins | TaylorsNutrition - Home
> *basically, theyre the shit*



I think one of the best things you will find out about us is that we actually communicate and respond to emails in a timely fashion. We also try to answer the phone as much as possible when we have time. We are a small company, employee wise (5), but have grown considerably (400%) since this time last year. Also we run a retail store which makes it even busier for the most part. Shop with us, you will not be disappointed!


----------

